# Dewalt 12 inch slider at HD for $399



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

ive used the bosch mitres saws that are belt driven also. never had the problems ive had with the dewalts.. its like comparing a 1995 hyundai to a 2005 nissan


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Never ever had the problems you guys have with your DeWalts.

I really like my 718. I don't think I would like the 780 cause you have to reach behind the saw to change your angle.

Even though I have no problems with it and like it a lot(my 718), my next saw is going to be the new 12"slider Bosch. That thing is freakn sweet.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Gus Dering said:


> :laughing: How many saws did you go through before it dawned on you it might be a problem with the saw? :laughing:
> 
> Sounds scary but funny the way you put it




The guard was f'd when I got it. The previous sawyer used it from when it was new. At some point in time the guide bar for the guard deformed. Don't know how long. But it was modded to keep working sort of.  You had to pull up with your thumb to start the glide of the guard. 

I got to use it the last few weeks of the job. Anyway my thumb slipped on the downward thrust and sucked that guard into the blade.

I was directly in front of a wall cutting. But the half of guard went flying off at a angle and down a hall that gouged up a wall about 15 feet away. My installer was working down that hall. Luckily he had finished up right before the incident. 


The history on the saw at the time. It was about 9-10 months old used for high volume trim cutting. With about 6-7 hours a day on the saw. 
I would say the bar guide probably deformed a few months after constant use. 

Other than that there is not much wrong with the saw. However because of the easily deformed guide bar. I rate this saw low as a improper blade guard will prohibit the use of the saw. Now this is from a safety stand point. If someone want to operate a 12" blade with no guard close to their body. You take your own life in your hands.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Never ever had the problems you guys have with your DeWalts.
> 
> I really like my 718. I don't think I would like the 780 cause you have to reach behind the saw to change your angle.
> 
> Even though I have no problems with it and like it a lot(my 718), my next saw is going to be the new 12"slider Bosch. That thing is freakn sweet.




If you talking about the GCM and not the 5312, just remember that it is a heavy mo fo.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

TempestV said:


> The old Dewalt DW708 is still one of the best saws ever made. The newer Dewalts are a different story. Probably the only thing worse is the new Hitachi.
> The newest Makita on the other hand is a really nice saw. Not much of a contest IMO.


The Hitachi C10FSH is a good saw...its doesn't have all the gizmos and what not the other saws have, but there is nothing wrong with it either. It was either that or the Makita LS1016 when I was looking to replace my older Hitachi C10FS. I went with the Makita (third try) only because I could cut large crown nested.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> If you talking about the GCM and not the 5312, just remember that it is a heavy mo fo.


Yes I am. I meant the glider not slider. 

Yeah I saw that it was very heavy. Being that I would always keep it on my Ridgid rolling miter stand I won't be picking it up too much. 

Still something to consider though.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

TBFGhost said:


> The Hitachi C10FSH is a good saw...its doesn't have all the gizmos and what not the other saws have, but there is nothing wrong with it either. It was either that or the Makita LS1016 when I was looking to replace my older Hitachi C10FS. I went with the Makita (third try) only because I could cut large crown nested.


The C10FSH is a fine saw. I was referring to the C12LSH, which is the only Hitachi that you will find in stores around here.


----------



## krist (Dec 2, 2011)

Has anyone noticed any defective milling on the new 12" dewalt slider? I sent 2 of em back a couple years ago because the fence was not square to the table. No adjustment for that. I ended up with the Makita ls1213 and of course as my luck would have it the ls 1216 came out the very next year. Makita sat on that 10/1213 design for way too long.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Just came back from HD and I checked out both the makita and DW sliders. Pulled halfway out, both had left/right slop, so I'd not buy either. But I think this has always been the weakness of sliders.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

I bought one at lowes for $399...... framing tomorrow and tuesday, then Wednesday I'll try out the saw when I trim out the kitchen I installed yesterday.


----------



## krist (Dec 2, 2011)

mrcharles said:


> I bought one at lowes for $399...... framing tomorrow and tuesday, then Wednesday I'll try out the saw when I trim out the kitchen I installed yesterday.


Hey Charles,
For ##its and giggles, throw a speed square against the table and fence. Let me know how it is. I wanna know if I gave up too early on the dewalt.


----------



## csv (Aug 18, 2009)

krist said:


> Hey Charles,
> For ##its and giggles, throw a speed square against the table and fence. Let me know how it is. I wanna know if I gave up too early on the dewalt.


My 780 is square


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

krist said:


> For ##its and giggles, throw a speed square against the table and fence.


Framing squares are in the same section as the saws are in most stores and both are on display. 

The good/bad thing about lowes/HD is their refund policy. That's good if you buy something and it turns out to be f/u. The bad is some people buy tools to use for a job, then return it. That's how sometimes one winds up with a used tool they bought when they thought it was new.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

CO762 said:


> Framing squares are in the same section as the saws are in most stores and both are on display.
> 
> The good/bad thing about lowes/HD is their refund policy. That's good if you buy something and it turns out to be f/u. The bad is some people buy tools to use for a job, then return it. That's how sometimes one winds up with a used tool they bought when they thought it was new.




This works out good sometimes because they put some returned items on the sale rack.....I got a hitachi 30 degree framer for like 150 and it works great.


----------



## krist (Dec 2, 2011)

CO762 said:


> Framing squares are in the same section as the saws are in most stores and both are on display.
> 
> I know, and I'm now addicted to pulling the wrapping of them and checking all the damn saws. Even though I have zero intention of buying. :whistling


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

mrcharles said:


> This works out good sometimes because they put some returned items on the sale rack.....I got a hitachi 30 degree framer for like 150 and it works great.


:thumbsup:
I got a compact dw table saw for $200 and a senco 16 ga stapler for $50.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

krist said:


> I know, and I'm now addicted to pulling the wrapping of them and checking all the damn saws. Even though I have zero intention of buying. :whistling


:laughing:
I did that at one HD with their rigid shop saw. I pulled that thing out, cut the banding, cut the box pulled out the styrofoam then when I looked closer at it, decided I didn't like it. With each step, some HD guy would stop by and ask if I needed help. :no: Didn't buy it--not worth it.


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

JustaFramer said:


> Don't buy the Rigid slider. Unless you like a malfuctioning blade gaurd that will eventually pull itself into the blade. Cutting itself in half. Then sending that piece careening behind the saw.


Mine asploded as well. Shrapnel!!


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

*Test run*

Saw was square out of the box. Used to today to cut headers and pates. No real complaints, but it feels under powered. I'm sure a real blade would help it.


----------

